# You favorite MAC products in 2012



## Mac-Guy (Nov 27, 2012)

As the year comes to a close, it might be fun to share our favorite MAC products that were released in 2012. For the sake of narrowing it down, don't state more than three products in any given category (if you only have one or two favorite in a category, don't feel obliged to come up with a third one). Feel free to elaborate why you like these product.

Don't forget to state your complexion (NW or NC)

  	Here are the categories:

  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)

  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)

  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)

  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)

  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)

  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)

  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)

  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)

  	- Your three favorite MAC skin care products (preferably released in 2012)


  	Let me know if you want me to add more categories.


_PS: I didn't want to include the "most hated products." If I really hate a product, I'd certainly wouldn't have bought it. And if I dislike a product, it might be the HG for another person. Let's keep this thread in a positive spirit._


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll make a start:

  	Summer: NW20-22
  	Winter: NW15-18

*Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)*

*- Flamingo l/s:* Well, what can I say. Flamingo brightens your face, looks natural and fresh, and is the ultimate Spring color.
*- Cusp of Dawn l/s:* Speaking of nudes, this became quickly a favorite. It has the right amount of pigmentation w/o looking too brown, too rosey or too pink. It's pure love.
*- Tropical Mist l/s:* For me, it is the perfect nude. While it is seemingly sheer, it tones down pigmented lips, but it still adds a pop of color that makes you look healthy. It is also glossy but it doesn't look greasy. This part if very important to me as I usually dislike greasy lips.


*- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l): *

*- Handforged Powerpoint e/l:* This gold is awesome for blue eyes. It is a also a rather cool-toned gold with a taupe undertone, which makes it my all time favorite e/l for pale NW beauties with blue eyes.
*- Desert Camouflage quad:* O.k. technically, these are four colours, but as they come in one product, I'll cheat the rule. As a taupe lover, this is the most outstanding taupe product of 2012. Especially Sahara Dust and Cactus Thorn are super sophisticated, making it easy to create a neutral eye that has enough oompf to keep me raving for days.
*- How to Marry e/s: *There are not many white e/s that I use on a regular basis. Whites can be tricky as they are either too frosty or, if they are matte, are too chalky; or they are too yellow, too pink, too beige. HTM, however, is buttery and soft and the white is cool-toned. It complements my NW15-20 complexion like no other white e/s in my (rather large) collection.


  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)

*- Worldly Wealth p/b:* If I only could keep one blush from 2012, it would be WW. While it looks too warm for my complexion in the pan, it is simply amazing on my skin as it turns into a copper bronze with red and plum undertones. It's magical how it lightens up the face.
*- Easy Manner p/b:* It looks like a very ordinary and nothing-special blush in the pan, but on application, it turns into the most flattering blush that brings out both peach and rose hues, making me looks fresh and youthful.


  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)
*- P+P Skin Smoother:* It is one of the most exciting primers that I've encountered in a long time. While I was not fond of the compact (as I prefer tubes), this products is a miracle as a primer. A tiny amount turns my face into a smooth canvas. Pure love!
*- Forever Marilyn:* n'uff said 


  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)
*- Earthshine MSF:* This is a very unusual bronzer that works very well during the late summer. I love the mixture of slightly-dirty, gold, and burgundy, a combination which makes it a stand out product that we haven't seen before.


  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)


  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)
*- Museum Bronze pigment:* I could bathe in this piggie. It's a taupey gold that is extremely butter and buildable from sheer to full coverage. Gorgeous for blue eyes and cool-toned beauties.
*- Studio Sculpt:* I love this foundation as it is so versatile. First of all, it is the most natural foundation in the MAC range. It is a tiny bit less dewy than F&B, which makes it look like real skin. Literally, if the shade is right, you can't see that you're wearing foundation. You can also transform it into a tinted moisturizer by adding a drop of favorite moisturizer without compromising the texture. You can give it a more satiny finish with the F&B mixing medium. And you can cover redness by adding an extra layer without ever caking into pores due to its gel texture.

  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)
*- Modern Mandarin p/b:* Wow! What a bright color. Speaking of a statement blush, this is definitely one of a kind. Being pale and cool-toned, this blush definitely needs some work, i.e. perfect skin, no redness, but boy, when the time is right, it is simply wow.
*- Ruffian Gold l/s:* What makes this product so unusual is the fact that this product is so versatile. It can add gold sparkle to literally any l/s or it can be worn on its own. I appreciate that RG is so wearable that it becomes a staple product that I do not want to miss in my stash. Yes, we've seen other gold lippies before, but RG stands out due to texture and ease of application.


  	PS: Will need to complete/edit this when I have more time at hand


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll play!

  	Lipsticks:
  	Tropical Mist - Although I was hesitant about it at first it has become my quick go to lipstick I love how it tones down my pigmented lips.
  	Cut a caper
  	Reel Sexy

  	Blushes: Ugh this is a hard one!
  	Pink Cult
  	Pink Peony
  	Small Vanity

  	Eye Products:
  	Call me bubbles quad
  	Marché aux Puces duo
  	A natural flirt EDS

  	MSFS:
  	Star Wonder
  	Light Year
  	Stratus


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 27, 2012)

*Winter: NC 20-25 *
*Summer: NC 25-30 *(although I try to prevent this from happening)

  	Many of my favourite and most used products are permanent (foundations, powders, HG lippies and eyeshadows, blush). Leaving those aside, here are some of my favourite 2012 products:

  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)


 *Sail la Vie:* This year saw a lot of orange tones released - happy news for the strongly warm-toned among us. I never fail to get compliments when I wear this shade, usually preceded by 'not many people could pull off that colour'. This lippie makes up for all the gorgeous pinks I just can't wear. 	
 *Glamourdaze*: This is very close to a MLBB but looks glorious with Absolutely It lippie. I have no doubt that I'll finish this lippie. 	
 *Star Quality l/g:* I'm over this shade now, but I wore it to death all spring and summer. I only have a little left. CSG are my favourite l/g and I liked the pigmentation of this one. Bright without the neon qualities of the lippies that were released with it. 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)


 *Stolen Moment EDES:* I almost passed this one up because I have Satin Taupe and it's become one of my go-to neutrals. I'm partial to taupes to begin with, but I think I'm being objective when I say this is a gorgeous shade. I wear it as liner as well. 	
 *A Different Flirt EDES:* I hadn't expected to buy this because I have Sweet Heat. I'm so glad I did - I love this shade. Brightening without being too white or frosty. Mine is already smooth; I think this might be one of the very few e/s I hit pan on. 	
 *Local Wares f/l: *I knew I'd love the 'ugly olive' fluidline and I absolutely do. I wear fluidlines daily and this has become the one I reach for most often. 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)


 *The Perfect Cheek*: The last thing I needed was another blush, but I'm glad I broke my no-buy for this one. It really is a great shade - it looks as good on me as on my cool-toned daughter. I wear this at least once a week (usually with a bold red lippie). 	
 *Flower Fantasy Pearlmatte:* This is too glowy for this time of year, but I loved its barely there colour during the spring and summer. I'm sure I'll pull it out again next year. 	
 *Modern Mandarin:* Yet another ode to my orange love. I wore this with Sail la Vie and a bunch of orangy l/g all summer. 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)


 *Forever Marilyn:* My first BP. I'm someone who never backs products up, and I bought five. Crazy? Probably, but I love this. 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)


 *Fresh Honey:* A friend handed me this because she thought it was an 'orange mess'. I thought it was just ok (although powdery) until I started using it more this fall when my tan faded and discovered that I adore it. Very natural and flattering on my colouring. 	
 *Light Year: *I don't do sparkle or glitter - that ship sailed a long time ago. So I was surprised to love this as much as I do. I only wear a tiny bit and apply it with my 188 but it's a great addition to my summer makeup. 	
 *Early Morning:* This is one of those shades that needs to be applied with a VERY light hand but it's different from anything else I own. 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)


 *239:* Use it daily. I need a couple more. 	
 *217:* Another brush I reach for daily. 	
 *116:* Now that the fall has given way to more matte blush shades, I find myself rediscovering this brush. A basic but essential part of my brush collection. Depending on the blush, I might be more likely to reach for my 168, 188 or even 184, but the 166 will always be a staple. 
 
  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)


 		Not counting foundation and powder and without repeats of items selected for other categories 	
 *Dark Diversion Fluidline:* When I'm not reaching for Local Wares, I'm reaching for this. The two have all but replaced Dipdown as my version of black. 	
 *Warm Soul blush:* My summer staple. Very natural and flattering. 	
 *Rubenesque Paint Pot: *I haven't worn this since the end of summer, but it was a great 'one and done' look for all those hot, sticky days when a more 'done' eye seems like too much. 
 
  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)


 *Mean & Green n/p* 
 *Yung Rapunxel l/s* 
 *Ruffian Gold l/s*


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 27, 2012)

Mac Guy, we have a few of the same!

  	I'm NW43/44

*- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)*

  	Love Goddess lipstick from Marilyn collection. Not extremely unique, but it looks good on pretty much everyone. Also, love how beautiful it looks on my pigmented lips. 
  	Mac Rocker lipstick. The new matte formula is amazing and this is just a gorgeous color for my skin tone.
  	Deeply Adored lipstick. A beautiful red I only reserve for special occasions, because it is a knockout color!

*- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)*

  	MES Gilt by Association--BEAUTIFUL
  	Orpheus Kohl Power Pencil- Makes my eyes pop
  	Raven Kohl Power Pencil-A must for brown eyes

*- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)*

  	Mac Worldly Wealth--My favorite Mac blush EVER

*- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)*

  	MSFN Natural in Dark (Holy Grail like you wouldn't imagine)
  	Studio Fix Fluid Foundation in NW43 & NW44

*- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)*

  	Mac Earthshine MSF-Unique in every way possible. A top MSF for me!
  	Superb EDSF
  	Mac MSFN Natural in Sun Power

*- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)*

  	Mac 217

*- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)*

  	Mac MSFN Natural in Dark
  	Mac Russian Red/Mac Rebel Lipstick
  	Mac Brick lip pencil

*- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)*

  	Ruffian Gold lipstick
  	Grey Friday lipstick


----------



## luvlydee (Nov 27, 2012)

I really didnt buy a whole lot from mac this year so i couldnt really put 3 in some of the categories lol


  	c6 f&b (around nc44-nc45)

  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)
  	Heroine
  	Charmed I'm Sure
  	tropical mist

  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)
  	Stratus Blush

  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)
  	new palettes

  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)
  	hug me lipstick
  	soft meow blush
  	zoom lash mascara

  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)
  	marilyn beauty powder
  	ruffian gold


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 27, 2012)

- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)  : the Glamour Daze lipstick collection, all 5
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l) : My 2 MES from Heavenly Creature Bright Moon and Sky

  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes) : Definitely Office Hours blush in " Rosy Outlook "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers) : I didn't purchase any I think

  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)   The Heavenly Creatures MES
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories) I don't have any !

  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)   Offshoot lipstick, my only Pro Lonwear eyeshadow in " Weathered ", Musky Amethyst lipstick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category) : Casual cheek and lips cream blush, Heavenly Creature blush in " Supernova " and probably Scarlet Ibis ( just tried at home )

  	and one regret I keep posting Red Racer lipstick


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 27, 2012)

Crumbs! This is difficult! 

  	Anyways, here we go. I'm probably a NC10 btw.

  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l) - Dear Diary PLW L/S, Moxie L/S, Charmed I'm Sure L/S

  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l) - Modern Pewter EDES, Silver Gull E/S, Moth Brown E/S

  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes) - Full of Joy P/B, Legendary P/B, A Perfect Cheek P/B

  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers) - Forever Marilyn B/P, Play it Proper B/P, Whisper of Gilt EDSF

  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES) - didn't buy any

  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories) - the hanging bag thingy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. There are plenty of MAC brushes I love but I don't think any of them are 2012 releases

  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012) - Fusion Pink L/S, Chamomile E/S, Lightscapade MSF (my one and only MSF). Plus my MAC brush army hehe.

  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category) - It has to be Powder to the People but I didn't buy it so it probably doesn't count.



  	edit - Lightscapade is _*MSF *_dang it! It's not MES! I always get my abbreviations mixed up!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 27, 2012)

Crap! I'm getting old. I can't remember what I bought at all this year. I'll try my best. Looking at everyone else's responses I really didn't buy much except for lipsticks due to my addiction. Here it goes:

*1. Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l): Scarlett Ibis (Iris Apfel), Heroine (Reel Sexy), All three lippies from the Marilyn collection, Moxie & Rocker (Mac's bring back) & Yung rapunxel . I'm sure I have other favorite lippies that I bought this year, but I can't remember them.*

*2. Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l): Correction! I did buy Ready to Party EDES and I love it! Wish it had been a tad more lavendery, but it matches my Beauty lipstick.*

*3. Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes): I bought Full of Joy and Pink Peony this year. I like them, but I don't love them. I would have preferred FoJ being more blue/grey lavender in color than the pink shade it forms on my skin. Looking forward to the Taupe blush coming out in December.*

*4. Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category) - Beauty lipstick, Grey Friday lipstick and coming soon Firm Form lipstick.*


----------



## geeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Three favourite MAC lip products: Outrageously Fun , Scarlet Ibis , Purring tendertone

  	Three favourite MAC eye products: All three of the Shop MAC cook MAC eye palettes

  	Three favourite MAC cheek products: Lovecloud, Rosy outlook, Legendary

  	Three favourite MAC face products: BB cream, MSF natural, P+P skin base visage

  	Three favourite mineralized products: MSF natural, Lightscapade msf, Dainty mineralized blush

  	Three favourite MAC tools: 217, 242 and 129

  	Three most used items in 2012 (doesn't need to be regular): erm I would say the base/face products? Coz I use them everyday hehe

  	Three most unsual products: MAC heroine lipstick , (hard to find this shade of purple over in my country),


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Nov 27, 2012)

_*- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)*_
_*Outrageously Fun Lipstick*_
_*Fire Sign Lipstick*_
_*Lavish Rose Lipglass Set (especially Boys Go Crazy Dazzleglass)*_

_*- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)*_
_*Ready to Party Extra Dimension Eyeshadow*_
_*Divine Blue Extra Dimension Eyeshadow*_
_*Stylishly Merry Extra Dimension Eyeshadow*_

_*- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)*_
_*Peony Petal Blush*_
_*Immortal Flower Blush*_
_*Whisper of Gilt Extra Dimension Skinfinish*_

_*- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)*_

_*- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)*_
_*Light Year Mineralize Skinfinish*_
_*Star Wonder Mineralize Skin Finish*_
_*Lightscapade Mineralize Skinfinish*_

_*- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)*_
_*239 Brush*_
_*226 Brush*_

_*- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)*_
_*Outrageously Fun Lipstick*_
_*Ready To Party Extra Dimension Eyeshadow*_
_*Bait Lipglass (original release)*_

_*- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)*_
_*Ruffian Gold Lipstick*_
_*Boys Go Crazy Dazzleglass*_

_*Forgot to add that I'm probably about NW10 or 15, never been matched though.*_


----------



## hwdsprincess (Nov 27, 2012)

For reference I'm a NC35 maybe a NW35  - Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l) Marilyn pure zen, heroine from reel sexy, & moxie from by request  - Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l) pure flash electric cool eyeshadow, infraviolet electric cool eyeshadow, and stolen moment   - Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes) small vanity blush, the perfect cheek, and stay pretty  - Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers) I guess the Marilyn beauty powder  - Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES) whisper of guilt  - Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories) 217, 239, 187  - Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012) ruby woo ls, perfect cheek blush, fluidline blacktrack   - Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category) Yung rapunxel, heroine, and my electric cool shadows


----------



## luvlydee (Nov 27, 2012)

Mac guy when u said 3 favorite tools etc... Did u mean tools that were released this year? Because thats what my answer was based on but i see people saying brushes thats permanent (in that case it would be 266, 130, 109)


----------



## sss215 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks!  I love this thread when it pops up at the end of the year!!!

  	NW45/NC50

*Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)*
  	Love Goddess lipstick
  	Rebel Lipgloss
  	Spice Lipgloss

*Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)*
  	Grand Galaxy EDES
  	Shop Drop Quad
  	Colour Added quad

*Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)*
  	Prep and Prime Natural Radiance
  	EDSF in Glorify

*Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)*
  	stainless steel  palette and spatula
  	189
  	227

*Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)*

  	Glorify EDSF
  	Prep and Prime Natural Radiance
  	Fix+


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 27, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> Mac guy when u said 3 favorite tools etc... Did u mean tools that were released this year? Because thats what my answer was based on but i see people saying brushes thats permanent (in that case it would be 266, 130, 109)


  	Yup, I meant in 2012. But hey, it's not set in stone


----------



## pocketmouse (Nov 27, 2012)

- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)
  	I love my SSS/CCC lipsticks (Quick Sizzle, Watch Me Simmer, Dish it Up) but Rocker, Love Goddess, and Outrageously Fun are all amazing too. 

  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)
  	I actually haven't purchased a lot of eye products this year, can't think of any stand outs

  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)
  	eep thanks to the posts below for reminding me, both the Pearlmatte face powders & Crew

  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)
  	Forever Marilyn b/p

  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)
  	Light Year MSF, Solar Ray m/b, Lightscapade

  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)
  	--

  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)
  	Lightscapade, Light Year, Hocus Pocus

  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)
  	Yung Rapunxel, Feminine Edge, Ruffian Gold, Boys Go Crazy 

	& I'm around NW20


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Nov 27, 2012)

NW 15, or thereabouts


 		- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l) - Dear Diary, Rocker, and hopefully, Grey Friday

 		- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l) I can't remember buying any new e/s this year from MAC. If I did, they're definitely forgettable! However, I discovered Extended Play Lash (perfect for a natural look)

 		- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes) Crew Highlight powder as a blush, Pink Cult, and hopefully Unconventional.

 		- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers) Studio Careblend powder, Studio Finish concealer, Peach colour corrector

 		- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES) None. I haven't bought any since Lightscapade, which I love. The rest are forgotten in a drawer. Edited to add: I really like the mineralize charged water eye cream! 

 		- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories). 130, the fan brush (can't remember the number), and 239.

 		- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012) Studio Careblend, Crew, and Concrete e/s for my brows. 

 		- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category) Can't think of any, really. I was pretty tame this year. Non-MAC, I did indulge in some very unusual Illamasqua lippies, though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 		This hasn't been a big buying year for me, as I've been away too much with work, and now only wear eyeshadow and lippies on the weekends.


----------



## ma146rina (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi! that's my first post
 	i'm a nc20 (winter )-nc25 (summer)
 	Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l):*Scarlett ibis,Outrageously Fun,  A Perfect day (my PERFECT nude)*

 	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l):*Heirloom eye khol (amazing in the waterline),Stolen moment, Round midnight,Stylishly merry edes(i know that's four)*

 	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes):*Supercontinental ,Whisper of gilt ,Pink cult *

 	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers):*Flower fantasy pearlmatte face powder,Forever marilyn bp*

 	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES):*Light year msf ,Gilt by association mes,Redhead msf*

 	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories):*217,219,168*

 	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012) :*msf natural in medium plus,painterly paint pot,prep and prime spf 50,and so many more!*


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Nov 27, 2012)

*- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)*

 *Sail La Vie*
 *Cut a Caper*
 *Outrageously Fun*

 *- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)*

 *Satin Taupe*
 *Added Goodness*
 *Espresso*

 *- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)*

 *Fleet Fast p/b*
 *Small Vanity p/b*
 *Legendary p/b*

 *- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)*

 *Elude (I bought it at the CCO this year.)*
 *Forever Marilyn b/p*
 *Studio Fix Fluid in NW18*

 *- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)*

 *Lightyear*
 *Star Wonder*
 *Center of the Universe MSF's*

 *- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)*

 *266*
 *239*
 *129*
 *217 *
 *Couldn't choose three out of the four MAC brushes I have lol. Gonna get the 168 very soon and the 219 sometime soon too.*

 *- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)*

 *Fluidlines*
 *Fleet Fast p/b*
 *Cut a Caper*

 *- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category*

 *Yung Rapunzel l/s*
 *Casual Color pots (love these tho)*
 *Electric Cool es's (love these too)*

 *This was hard lol but fun.*


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 27, 2012)

- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l):
  	Party Parrot, Watch Me Simmer and Outrageously Fun

  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l) :
  	Call Me Bubbles Quad, Grand Galaxy EDES, Stolen Moment EDES

  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes):
  	Fleet Fast, Small Vanity, The Perfect Cheek

  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers):
  	Prolongwear Foundation, Prolongwear Concealer, Mineralize Skinfinish Natural

  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES) :
  	Star Wonder MSF, Solar Ray MB, Center of the Universe MSF

  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories):
  	272 Small Angled Shader Brush, 226 Small Tapered Brush, 165 Tapered Cheek and Highlight Brush

  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012):
  	Whisper of Gilt EDSF, Meteoric c/g, Astral c/g

  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category):
  	Yung Rapunxel l/s, Feminine Edge f/l, Ruffian Gold l/s


----------



## MRV (Nov 28, 2012)

First I have to say that I have bought so many products this year that I have not used many of them enough to know them properly or at all (have not opened a new lipgloss since.. April? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). I am NC15-20.

  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)
*Tabla* - this (brown) is a new colour for me and I have have been intrigued by brown lipsticks this fall
*Camden Chic* - same reason, I have not had any dark reds before
*Outrageously Fun* - I bought a ton of bright reds this year (also from other brands) and all the possible oranges, but this is the pink I can wear (= bright and very blue)

  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)
*EDES* - of the newest ones Stolen Moment even though I'm not a taupe person (did not get Moth Brown)
*Marché aux Puces  *- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chessa, the best regular e/s
*Coil *- love the colour and also learned to love metallics

  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes) - this is a difficult category, I have gotten dozens of blushes and have not used most of them enough
*Immortal Flower *- orange blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*MSF* (Light Year / Center of the Universe) *and a cream blush combo*
*Glorify*

  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)
*Wisper of Gilt*
*Forever Marilyn* - I can't wear this all over because my skin is so dry (and not cool), but it makes a difference under eyes and on t-zone
*P & P Moisture Infusion* - this is a nice help but I still need my dose of oil day&night ATM

  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)
*MSFN* (I'm sure it came out in some collection)
*The swirl MSF: Light Year*
*The swirl MES: Aurora*

  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)
  	The portable *mirror*!
*128*
*167SH*

  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)
*Nubile, Nubile, Nubile*
*Brow Set in Clear*
*Chromagraphic Pencil NC15/NW20*

  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category) - I'm voting for the categories!
  	ED formula
  	better Mineralize formula
  	better blush formula


----------



## liba (Nov 28, 2012)

This is all preliminary, considering I've got high hopes for Taste Temptations, Strength, Pressed Pigments and Apres Chic (if that's actually coming out before the end of the year).....  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)  	Party Parrot - bright, cute, fun, offbeat and excellent formula  	Cusp of Dawn - perfect modern nude  	Color Saturation c/s/g - one of the sexiest glosses I own  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)  	Dark Dare EDES - best black ever!  	Deeply Dashing PP - fabulous neutral with so much texture  	tie between Fashion Circuit Electric Cool (for being the ultimate peacock green/teal) and On the Hunt duo (for two perfect year round colors good for any occasion)  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)  	LOL at picking only three. This was the year of the MAC Blush Revolution - and it's not even over, since there are even more lovelies coming with TT, Strength and Apres Chic. I wore Early Morning the most. Fresh Honey was the most unusual. Modern Mandarin was just pure extravagance. Even still, these are just the tip of the iceberg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)  	Superb EDSF - what an amazing sheen and soft, unusual color.  	Forever Marilyn bp - doesn't get any chicer.  	Mineralize Charged Water Revitalizing Essence - I completely prefer this to Fix+ for all-over face use since it adds radiance as well as better hydration. Fix+ is still better for affixing eye shadow, but even the MES formula is changing and doesn't always need a wet application. When I'm out of my bottle of Fix+, I'll be switching to this one full time.  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)  	All 3 Naturally MBs are in a class by themselves, so I'm looking at the rest here.   	Daylight MES: One of the few MES I own that's definitely getting flat from all the use.  	Supernova: My favorite hot pink blush.  	Heavenly Creatures MSFs - they all get lumped together as one because they're all equally beautiful - I can't play favorites with these.  	Oh I'm so sleepy - I'll answer the rest later!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 28, 2012)

This is tough. Reading everyone's answers I realize I didn't buy that much MAC this year, and probably missed out on a lot of good stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No Tropical Mist (the CR wasn't available online here), no Ruffian collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I didn't buy any EDES, no Pressed Pigments, no Casual Color, etc. And I rarely bought any lip products. So here goes nothing...

*Your three favorite MAC lip products*
I honestly have no idea, LOL. The few lip products I bought I'm not in love with.
- Check it out Glamglass: got this in a swap, I really love this formula, a shame it never was released officially. It's so different from any other gloss I've ever tried.
- High Tea l/s: I know, it's old. But I fell in love with it only this year, after having it for three years. It's my most worn lippie ATM.
That's all I can think of right now.

*Your three favorite MAC eye products*
- Cloudy Afternoon MES (Naturally was released in Feb here, so it counts as 2012!): What can I say. I love this to pieces. *Need.more.backups. *
- Aurora Pigment: my first full size pigment. The color is perfect and it's so smooth in texture. Love.
- Moth Brown e/s. Or Aloha Pigment Stack. 



 I can't decide, sorry!

*Your three favorite MAC cheek products*
  	Well, as a blush and highlighter addict, this is difficult as well. Let's see...
  	- Lightscapade: Love this more than words can express. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	- Lovecloud: The most perfect pink & a beautiful sheen.
  	- Modern Mandarin: Simply because the color was so trendy and perfect for this spring and summer.

*Your three favorite MAC face products*
- Lightsacpade: again!! I wear it all over as well, so yes, it counts.
- Forever Marylin BP
- P+P Vibrancy Eye: Not sure if it fits in this category. I just recently tried this and I'm glad my super sensitive eyes aren't complaining.

*Your three favorite MAC mineralize products*
You're killing me.
- I have to say Lightdcapade again. It's _that _awesome and it gets so much love from me, so it's perfectly OK to list it three times, LOL.
  	- Blonde
  	- Redhead

*Your three favorite MAC tools*
- 286

*Your three most used MAC products in 2012 *
  	- Moisturecover Concealer
  	- Studio Finish Concealer
  	- P+P Highlighter Radiant Rose

*Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012*
There's just one:
- Earthshine MSF: This is so unique to me, I have never seen anything like this. Not particularly flattering on myself, but I imagine it must be HG material for darker skintones.


Phew.


----------



## singer82 (Nov 28, 2012)

How fun! I love reading everyones awnsers   I'm Approx NC15   - Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)  *Venus l/s*-Something about this pink just stood out. It's one of the few things I've backed up!  *Rocker l\s*- Perfect vampy red. Not to mention the gold glitter, love! *Ruffian Red*- I was never a red lippy person. But I came out of that shell this year! It's the perfect bright cherry red on me.   - Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)  *Blue Orbit EDES*- I fell in LOVE with this formula!  *Sweet Heat EDES*- Makes such a quick neutral eyelook with a kick!.  *Young Venus EDES*- Amazing for a pinup look.  - Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)  *Full of Joy blush* *Lovecloud blush* *Pink Tea blush*  - Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers) *Whisper of Guilt*  *Marylin BP*  - Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)  *Lightscapade msf*- Perfect highlighter for pale beauties! *Neo Nebula mes*- I love my pink shadows this year! *Light Year msf*  - Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)  Pretty much all my MAC brushes!  - Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)  *Dark Envy Fluidline*- I fell in love with fluidlines this year! *Avenue Fluidline* *Sweet Heat EDES*  - Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)  *Ruffian Gold l/s*- So versatile! And a lovely texture and sheen


----------



## Kaidan (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm NW20.

*- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)*
  	Force of Love lipstick:  It's one of my favorite lipsticks ever! (I'm serious.)  The color is so lovely, bright, and the matte formula is excellent for it.
  	Watch Me Simmer lipstick:  I love the amplified formula for it.  It's a lovely color and it's another bright lipstick that looks lovely.
  	Reel Sexy lipstick:  I really like the color and I wish I backed it up.  The formula is great and the color is so pretty.

*- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)*
  	Lucky Green eyeshadow:  I don't own much eyeshadows from MAC besides MES, but it's a really nice color.  It's pigmented, soft, and the color is unique imo.
  	Love Cycle MES:  I know many people think that it's the same as Sea and Sky MES, but I find them different.  The dark blue part in Love Cycle is a bit darker than Sea, and Sky has more color veining than the light blue part of Love Cycle.  I love blue, so it's really great imo.
  	Early Bird eyeshadow:  A lovely coral shade that's nice for spring and summer.

*- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)*
  	Forever Marilyn BP:  It's not chalky on me and it gives me a glow.  It's a little powdery but I don't mind that.
  	Play it Proper BP:  I love the very light pink sheen on this beauty powder. 

*- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)*
  	Love Cycle MES:  (see three fav. MAC eye products)
  	Sea and Sky MES:  It's one of my all time favorite MES.  I bought it last year and it's one of my first MES but it's one of my most used eyeshadows this year.  It's so gorgeous and so pretty to look at.  It has excellent pigmentation (especially Sea) and a bit underrated for a MES.
  	Dark Indulgence MES:  I bought it this year from a lovely Specktra member called Spanky.  The color is so beautiful and it has great pigmentation.  A really beautiful green MES.  It makes my hazel eyes pop just like Sea from Sea and Sky MES.

*- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)*
  	Summer Shower lipstick:  It's so odd yet awesome!  It was also my first MAC lipstick so it holds a high rank for me.  I love the shimmer, glitter, color, and the glaze formula.
  	Hue lipstick:  It's permanent, but it's a great alternative for a nude color and it's a nice everyday lipstick.   It's goes nude pink on me due to my heavily pigmented pink lips.
  	Russian Red lipstick:  The perfect red for me.

*- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)*
  	Beauty lipstick:  I didn't had high hopes for it because of it's pale pink color, but it was a nice surprise to see that it was good on me.  Another plus for me is that it's from the creamy glaze formula like Hue. 
  	Chromagraphic Pencil in NW15/NW20:  It's creamy and quite long-lasting.


----------



## liba (Nov 28, 2012)

I figured I'd finish up my lists:


 	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)  	215 - this is the perfect brush for the way I contour my eyes. Foolproof!  	The new silicon eye applicators - takes all the hassle out of the pressed pigments and crushed metals. Gives the smoothest wet look effect effortlessly.  	Glamour Daze brush kit - it's the perfect shape for a day to night transition kit with everything you need for your purse and I love the pastel leopard print.  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (I picked all 2012 products, because it was actually easy to - I use the eye cream and the serum twice a day, every day!)  	Mineralize Charged Water Eye Cream: Best moisturizing eye cream ever! I'm in love!  	P&P Moisture Infusion: Great value for a product that works much more like high end products twice the price.  	Wholesome f/l: So so much nicer than Blacktrack. I've got BUs, but here's hoping it gets repromoted in the future.  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012  	Coffee Walnut Sculpting Cream: Doesn't really get much more fashion forward than this.  	Reel Sexy lipstick: I love this color. It was MAC's most in your face color in a year full of in your face colors.  	Firm Form lipstick: yeah it's not out yet, but it's going to be one outrageous lippie!


----------



## turtledove (Nov 29, 2012)

Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)
  	Hard one, but I'd have to say:
  	Star Quality cremesheen
  	Watch Me Simmer lipstick
  	An oldy but a goody - Crosswires lipstick


  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)
  	Satin Taupe - never looks out of style
  	Style Snob Starflash eyeshadow
  	Black Line eyeliner

  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)
  	Supercontinental
  	Small Vanity
  	X-Rocks - all blushes 

  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)
  	Don't use MAC for the face

  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)
  	Superb Skinfinish
  	Brunette Skinfinish
  	Grand Duo Mineralise Blush.


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 29, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> As the year comes to a close, it might be fun to share our favorite MAC products that were released in 2012. For the sake of narrowing it down, don't state more than three products in any given category (if you only have one or two favorite in a category, don't feel obliged to come up with a third one). Feel free to elaborate why you like these product.
> 
> Don't forget to state your complexion (NW or NC) : *I am about NC17 or so*
> 
> ...


  	I love this thread--my answers in bold above...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 29, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> I love this thread--my answers in bold above...


	 Thanks, hun. I updated my initial post and included the skin care


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 29, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Thanks, hun. I updated my initial post and included the skin care


  	This was really fun to do, I just went with my first mind.  well, of course I edited a couple cuz of indecisiveness


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 29, 2012)

NC45

  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)


 *New Candy Yum Yum (it's more wearable than the first!)* 
 *Deeply Adored (it's so sexy on me, at least I think lol)* 
 *Fresh Air l/g * 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)


 *All the Naturally MES (I love love love love love these) * 
 *Call Me Bubbles Quad * 
 *Showgirl e/s * 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)


 *Eternal Sun Prolonwear Blush * 
 
  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)


 *MAC 226 Brush (wish I had like two back ups) * 
 *MAC Prolongwear concealer (I have gone through 3 this year alone)* 
 *MAC Rebel l/s (I can throw this on anyday and it just makes sense; its almost gone thank god its perm.) *


----------



## mrsdee (Nov 29, 2012)

*NC 40* summer *NC35-37* winter

**It was so hard to only list 3 lipsticks. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





- *Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)*


 Viva Glam Nicki l/s 
 Love Goddess l/s 
 Watch Me Simmer l/s 
 
- *Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)*


 Love Cycle MES 
 Reflects Blue Reflects Glitter 
 
- *Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)*


 Lovecloud 
 The Perfect Cheek 
 Modern Mandarin 
 
- *Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)*


 Forever Marilyn BP 
 Mac Pro Sculpting Cream in Accentuate 
 Sun Dipped Bronzing Powder 
 
*- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)*


 Whisper of Gilt  
 

*- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)*
*Didn’t purchase any LE brushes this year


*- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)*


 Mineralize Charged Water Moisture Gel 
 WW Golden Lariat MSF 
 Kid e/s 
 
*- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)*


 Heroine l/s 
 Modern Mandarin Blush 
 


  	But this list may change slightly since we have a few December collections coming up


----------



## aradhana (Nov 29, 2012)

winter/fall/spring: nc43ish
 		 			summer: nc44/45

 		 			- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)


 				moxie 			
 				colour saturation (even though i didn't purchase it...) 			
 				heroine 		
 
 		 			- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)


 				the style black mes in the mineralize refresh 			
 				stolen moment 			
 				round midnight (love these last two together) 		
 
 		 			- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)


 				optimistic orange 			
 				immortal flower 			
 				coygirl (it may be discontinued, but i just bought it this year!) 		
 
 		 			- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)


 				the prep-prime smoothing compact 			
 				whisper of gilt - glad i got it the second time around 			
 				matchmaster - good match in the winter months. 		
 
 		 			- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)


 				smoked ruby 			
 				gilt by association 			
 				cloudy afternoon 		
 
 		 			- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)


 				the short handle brush from hey sailor 			
 				the 286 			
 				the duo fibre brush for the edsf... 		
 
 		 			- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)


 				mineralize face and body lotion 			
 				smolder 			
 				athma quad 		
 
 		 			- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)


 				the prep and prime smoothing compact 			
 				the star stencil 			
 				the powder to the people compact 		
 
 		 			- Your three favorite MAC skin care products (preferably released in 2012)
 		 			i haven't used much mac skincare that i haven't mentioned above.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 30, 2012)

Just wanted to add that the mascara with the marcel wanders tube is perfect.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 8, 2012)

*- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)*
_Deeply Adored, Yung Rapunxel and Eden Rouge_

*- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)*
_Grand Galaxy and Stolen Moment EDES, Wholesome fluidline_
  	For reference, I'm NC50.

  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)
_Hidden Treasure, Magenta, Florida _

  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)
_Prep + Prime Vibrancy Eye, MSF Natural in Dark_

  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)
_Superb, Whisper of Gilt, Earthly MES_

  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)
_239, 217, 219_

  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)
_Narcisuss Cremesheen Glass (hands down my ultimate favorite ever!), Comfort & Joy, Dark Diversion fluidline (makes a great base!)_

  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)
_Richly Honed Sculpting Cream, Electric Cool eye shadows, Grey Friday lipstick_

  	- Your three favorite MAC skin care products (preferably released in 2012)
_Volcanic Ash Exfoliator_


----------



## CarmenK (Dec 9, 2012)

*I am NC45 pretty much all year around, in the summer I can barely pull it off as I become stuck between nc45 and nc50. *

  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)

*Fresh Brew lipstick, Rebel lipstick, Magenta lip liner*

  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)

*Bamboo Eyeshadow, Uninterrupted pro long wear shadow, and typoghraphic eyeshadow*

  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)

*Wordly Wealth: looks beautiful on my skin, Cantaloupe blush, Definitive sculpting powder *

  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)

*Studio Fix Foundation: My first mac foundation and the only one I found that really works for me, Covers imperfections very well*
*Studio Careblend Powder: the most amazing powder out there! Gives such a beautiful natural finish*
*Prolongwear concealer: Omg the best concealer ever! Stays put and surprisingly covers very well for a liquid concealer*

  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)

*Extra Dimension Skinfinish in Superb*
*Extra Dimension Skinfinish in Whisper of Gilt*
*Mineralize Skinfinish powder in Dark*

  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)

*The New Mac palette: In love with the design and sleek look, makes my vanity look really nice!*
*#138 Brush: Awesome to use for bronzer!*


  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)

*Stud Brow Pencil*
*Fresh Brew Lipstick*
*Bamboo Eyeshadow*

  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)
* Candy Yum-Yum: Have never worn a brighter pink until this came around and I love it!*
*#163 Brush: Never seen or used a brush like this in my life! This is awesome for contouring*
*Richly Honed Cream contour: I've always strayed away from cream products before until this! Gives the most natural contour to the face love it! *

  	- Your three favorite MAC skin care products (preferably released in 2012)

*Havent tried any that released this year but I love the Oil Control Lotion and the Fast Response Eye Cream!*


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Dec 10, 2012)

Summer: NC20
  	Winter: NC25

*Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)*
  	(It was very hard to narrow down to only three items,
  	I bought a lot of great lipsticks this year)

*- Scarlet Ibis l/s*
*- Cut A Caper l/s*
*- Reel Sexy l/s*


*- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l):*

*- Feeling Fresh e/s*
*- Shop & Drop quad*
*- Dynamic Duo 3  *


  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)

*- See Sheer l/s*
*- Woodwinked e/s*
*- All That Glitters e/s*

  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)
*- Reel Sexy l/s *(It´s brighter than I´m used to)


----------



## dorni (Dec 10, 2012)

Complexion:


 		Summer: F&B N1 	
 		Winter: F&B N1 and White mixed 2:1 
 

  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)


 		Ruffian Red l/s 	
 		Viva Glam I l/s 	
 		Yung Rapunxel l/s 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)


 		Catch my Eye f/l, as an eyeshadow 	
 		Style Black MES (refresh) 	
 		Steel Blue Pigment, all time favourite 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)


 		The Perfect Cheek Powder Blush 	
 		Coffee Walnut Sulpting Cream 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)


 		F&B Foundation in N1 	
 		Studio Finish Concealer in NW 20 	
 		Moisture Infusion Primer 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)


 		Style Black MES 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)


 		217 brush 	
 		163 brush 	
 		new silicone tip eye applicator, for the pressed pigments 
 
  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)


 		F&B Foundation in N1 	
 		Opulash in Bad, Bad, Black 	
 		MAC eyeshadow in Brulé 
 
  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)


 		Beth Ditto: Powder for the People (didn't buy it) 	
 		Grey Friday Lipstick 	
 		Pressed Pigments, beautiful but messy 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC skin care products (preferably released in 2012)


 		Charged Water Moisture Eye Cream 	
 		Cleanse Off Oil Tranquil


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 10, 2012)

*NC45*  Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l) *Love Goddess lipstick, Flurry of Fun lipglass, Cherry lipliner* (I'm leaving out so many other favorites. Ugh!)   - Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l) *Satin Taupe, Jealousy Wakes, Saffron eyeshadows  * - Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes) * Modern Mandarin, Small Vanity and Evening Stroll blushes*  - Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers) n/a   - Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES) n/a   - Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)  *239, 217, 208 brushes*  - Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012) *Satin Taupe eyeshadow, prep and prime lip, Groundwork paint pot*   - Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category) n/a   - Your three favorite MAC skin care products (preferably released in 2012) n/a


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 10, 2012)

(Skintone: NARS Siberia. I don't really have a match in MAC per se.)  Lips ~ Up the Amp, Viva Glam II, Flusterose lustreglass (which I love on top of Up the Amp)  Eyes ~ Satin Taupe, Smolder eyeliner (for smudging and as a base of sorts), Indian Ink  Face ~ Pink Cult blush, Studio Sculpt concealer  Mineralize ~ Light Year MSF  Tools ~ 239, 217, 116  Most used products in 2012 ~ Studio Sculpt concealer, Pink Cult blush, Viva Glam II  Unusual releases of 2012 ~ n/a  Skincare ~ n/a


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll try to make a list as well, but really it's so hard to choose favorites for lipsticks and blushes, because I got so many of them this year! I'm really trying to only include products that were released this year (or are going to be released) except for most used. I'm NC15 btw all year round.

  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)
  	Scarlet Ibis, Party Parrot, Heroine

  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)
  	Colour Added quad, A Natural Flirt, Sky MES

  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)
  	I'm The One, The Perfect Cheek, Modern Mandarin

  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)
  	Forever Marilyn, Coffee Walnut

  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)
  	Star Wonder MSF, Earthshine MSF, Lightscapade (was repromoted in Reel Sexy, but I got it before)

  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)
  	(I didn't get many new ones, so I'll just do all time favorites)
  	239, 217, 130 (now this is hard too because I love my other brushes too, but these are the most unique and harder to find in other brands I think)

  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)
  	Pro Longwear Foundation, Mineralized Skinfinish Natural, False Lashes mascara

  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)
  	Earthshine MSF, Grey Friday, Firm Form

  	- Your three favorite MAC skin care products (preferably released in 2012)
  	Mineralized Charged Water Eye Cream


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 14, 2012)

Just adding my "skin care pics" (includes regular permanent items and new products with primers)

  	1.  Prep and Prime Fortified Skin Enhancer (great light coverage concealer with SPF)
  	2. MAC Fix with Lavender or Fix plus Charged Water (its a tie)
  	3. Tender tones (technically not skin care but great for moisturizing my winter decimated lips)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 28, 2012)

It took me a while to compose this list because I couldn't recall which collections came out this year.  It took me a while to put together a list of collections and boy was it a long list.  I forgot about most of them.  I'm wondering if I should wait to try out my new purchases from Pressed Pigments and Apres Chic collections but I think its now or never.

  	NC43/44

  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)



 		Fire Sign - this got me wearing bolder & brighter lips - although others wouldn't think it was very bold at all 	
 		Meteoric - love my corally lips 	
 		Spice lipstick/lipgloss combo 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)



 		Magnetic Attraction - love this corally pink color 	
 		Stolen Moment 	
 		Dark Dare - this started me on black shadow and I haven't looked back since - black shadow adds instant drama - who knew? 
 

  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes) - the hardest category as I overdosed on blushes this year



 		Small Vanity blush - sleeper hit - it just seems to go with everything 	
 		Hidden Treasure blush - kind of unique in my Mac blush collection 	
 		Ring of Saturn blush - love this color - gave me that tanned summer glow even though I stayed out of the sun and was a great transition into fall color 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)



 		Superb EDSF 	
 		Glorify EDSF 	
 		Prep & Prime Skin Smoother Base Visage 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)



 		Light Year 	
 		Star Wonder 	
 		edited to add Earthshine 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)



 		286 (duo fiber eyeshadow blending brush) 	
 		215 (compact eye shader brush) 	
 		211 (eyeliner brush) 
 
  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)



 		Nubile Paint Pot 	
 		Avenue Fluidline 	
 		Studio Finish Concealer NC 45 
 
  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)



 		 silicon applicators 	
 		163 brush 	
 		Pro Sculpting Cream 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC skin care products (preferably released in 2012)


 		mineralize charged water 	
 		mineralize eye cream 	
 		Moisture Infusion serum hydratant


----------



## Shantastic (Dec 28, 2012)

NW45-47  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)  Heroine lipstick from the Reel Sexy Collection  Flaunting It KLC  Nocturnal Instinct mattene  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)  Satin Taupe  Swiss Chocolate  Naked Pigment  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)  MAC Love Thing Blush  MAC Love Joy Blush  Tippy Blush  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)  	Face and Body  MSFN   P +P Natural Radiance  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)  Comfort MSF  Love Joy Mineralize Blush  Love Thing Mineralize Blush  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)  MAC 130  MAC 165  MAC 217  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)  Face & Body Foundation  Naked Pigment


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 28, 2012)

ooooh this looks sooo much fun!!! i must join in the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	its funny cuz its almost like dmn i need to ponder on this...start to answer-PAUSE to think n come back to it....

  	-3 fave lippies ugggh this is so tough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Heroine
  	Watch me Simmer
  	girl about town

  	-3 fave eye products
  	rubenesque pp
  	saddle e/s
  	mint eye kohl

  	-3 fave cheeks
  	blunt-im a contour whoooore
  	gingerly
  	vintage grape-when all else fails

  	-most used
  	prolong wear concealer
  	ricepaper
  	fix + or charged water

  	-fave face products
  	face n body foundation
  	matchmaster
  	prep n prime smoother

  	-3 fave msf's
  	blonde
  	sun power -love it to contour in summer
  	soft n gentle

  	-3 unusual products
  	chestnut lipstick n gloss-eeew looks like POO on the lips!! whyyyyy mac whyyyyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	grey friday
  	love cloud-i think thats the name...the frosty lilac blush from tres chic coll

  	honorable mention
  	volcanic ash exfoliator i loooove this stuff


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't forget to state your complexion (NW or NC) ummm I never could perfectly match with MAC...so NW40 maybe?   Here are the categories:   - Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l) Heroine, Candy Yum Yum, and Deeply Adored  Such beautiful colors!!!  - Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)  Lucky Green, Rice Paper, and Vanilla Pigment  - Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)  The Perfect Cheek- I should've purchased TWO instead of Legengarywhich gets no play Modern Manderin- the perfect summer color for me!!! Love it! Gingerly- it's permanent and I can't get enough of how natural it makes my face look!  - Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)  N/a  - Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)  One word...SUPERNOVA... Nuff said lol I LOVED THE ENTIRE HEAVENLY CREATURES COLLECTION !!   - Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)  139 Brush---I swear by it! - 109 Brush  - Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012) - Oyster Girl Lipglass -Ricepaper Eyeshadow...trusty highlight  - Saint Germain   - Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)  -The Polka Dot Blush/eyeshadow/confusing makeup product lol - Grey Friday - Firm Form - Your three favorite MAC skin care products (preferably released in 2012)  -Fix+


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 29, 2012)

*DISCLAIMER*: I'm extremely critical when it comes to makeup (in terms of quality as well as how well it compliments my features), and I can't stand even REMOTE dupes in my collection.  I love having a super unique collection.

  	I pretty much wasn't impressed by the 2012 Collections released by MAC so I purchased very little LE items while I did explore the permanent line and found some great products.  I also started to explore other lines with better quality than MAC's recent releases - Chanel, LORAC, Nars, Becca, MUFE, etc.

*MAC NW47*

  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)
  	-Up the Amp l/s
  	-Krazy Kahuna l/g
  	-Cacqui l/g

  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)
  	-Parisian Skies e/s
  	-Saffron e/s
  	-Motif e/s

  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)
  	-Bite of an Apple blush
  	-Sweet as Cocoa blush
  	-Crushed Bougainvillea CCB

  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)
  	-Studio Fix Fluid
  	-Blot Powder
  	-Loose Blot Powder (R.I.P.)

  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)
  	-Metal Rock MSF
  	-Brunette MSF
  	-Soft & Gentle MSF

  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)
  	I no longer use MAC tools.  I use Sigma brushes now.

  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)
  	-Over Indulgence l/g vs. 3N l/g
  	-Blot Powder
  	-Spring Colour 4 e/s quad

  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)
  	-Flaunting It l/g (I purchased it during the Peacocky Collection, however.)

  	- Your three favorite MAC skin care products
  	Volcanic Ash Exfoliator

  	I think another category could be *Your Wishlist of 3 Products in 2013.*
  	For me:
  	-Mehr l/s
  	-Lollipop Loving l/s (I soooooo want them to re-release this!  I missed out!)
  	-Idol Eyes e/s quad from the future "Lovely" collection


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 29, 2012)

Curly1908 said:


> *DISCLAIMER*: I'm extremely critical when it comes to makeup (in terms of quality as well as how well it compliments my features), and I can't stand even REMOTE dupes in my collection.  I love having a super unique collection.
> 
> I pretty much wasn't impressed by the 2012 Collections released by MAC so I purchased very little LE items while I did explore the permanent line and found some great products.  I also *started to explore other lines with better quality than MAC's recent releases - Chanel, LORAC, Nars, Becca, MUFE, etc.*
> 
> ...


  	when gettin into makeup i actually started with Nars. lovejoy is my first blush n their full coverage concealer!! i loooove Taj Mahal and recently gettin back into Nars again becuz im not really impressed w/mac shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i also love me some MUFE but my pockets say otherwise n my next eye on the prize is that dmn 12 flash color palette. im bout ready to hit the corner to stack cash up for that one


----------



## michelle79 (Dec 29, 2012)

Outside of lipsticks, I really didn't buy alot of MAC this past year.

  	I don't wear MAC foundations but I think I'm somewhere around the *NC42-44 range*

  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products - *Love Goddess l/s, Moxie l/s & Glamourdaze l/s*

  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products -* Hocus Pocus e/s* (I think this came out in 2012)

  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products - *Small Vanity blush & Fast Fleet blush*

  	- Your three favorite MAC face products - I don't use MAC foundations & powders

  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products - *Whisper of Guilt MES* & *Superb MES*

  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories) - I didn't buy any of the brushes released this year

  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 -* Moxie l/s, Feline e/l & clear lipglass*

  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 - *Grey Friday l/s* & *all of the Marilyn e/s* (they were all bad quality)

  	- Your three favorite MAC skin care products (preferably released in 2012) - I didn't buy any MAC skin care products this year

  	Let me know if you want me to add more categories. - How about favorite overall collection?


----------



## Ayanna (Dec 29, 2012)

Im NC45 and 2012 was a year of neutrals for me.  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l) 

 Velvet Teddy l/s 
 Spice l/g 
 Cork l/l 
  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l) 

 Woodwinked  
 Auora MES 
 All That Glitters 
  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes) 

 Ambering Rose 
 Format 
 EarthShine MSF   
  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers) 

 MSF Dark ---- I wear this everyday! 
 Studio Sculpt concealer 
 Studio Fix Foundation 
  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES) 

 Earthshine 
 MSF Dark 
 Center of The Universe 
  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories) 

 109 brush 
 224 brush 
  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012) 

 MSF dark 
 Velvet Teddy lippie 
 Woodwinked e/s 
  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category) 

 Gray Friday lippie! Total impulse buy, still sitting in its shipping box in the back of my closet


----------



## makeupgrrl (Dec 29, 2012)

NC 40

 	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)

*Heroine, Quick Sizzle, Pink Pigeon*

 	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)

 *Painterly, Gilt by Association MES, Wedge*

 	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)

 *Shadester Sculpting Powder, Whisper of Gilt, Gingerly*

 	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)

 *Face and Body C4, Mineralize Skin Finish Natural Medium Dark, Pro Longwear Concealers (NW25, NC35)*

 	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)

 *Soft and Gentle MSF, Cinderfella MES, Mineralize Concealer*

 	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)

 *208 brush, 224 brush, 109 brush (I use all three every day!!)*

 	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)

 	Wedge eyeshadow, Painterly Paint pot, Face and Body C4

 	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)

 *Brow Fluidlines, Casual Color Lip and Cheek, Firm Form Lipstick*

 	- Your three favorite MAC skin care products (preferably released in 2012)

 *Fix + (use it every day), Prep + Prime Radiance, Volcanic Ash Exfoliator*


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## TheLadyDanger (Jan 9, 2013)

- Complexion:


 		Summer: NC 35 	
 		Winter: NC 30 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)


 		Ruby Woo lipstick 	
 		Lady Danger lipstick 	
 		Hodge Podge lip pencil 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)


 		Soft Brown eyeshadow 	
 		Kid eyeshadow 	
 		Blanc Type eyeshadow 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)


 		Whisper of Gilt In Extra Dimension Skin Finish 	
 		Modern Mandarin blush 	
 		Unconventional blush 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)


 		NW 30 Full Coverage foundation 	
 		NW 20 Pro Longwear concealer 	
 		Honey Rose Magically Cool Liquid powder 
  	- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)


 		Stereo Rose Skin Finish 	
 		Light Year Skin Finish 	
 		Superb In Extra Dimension Skin Finish 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)


 		217 brush 	
 		208 brush 	
 		219 brush 
 
  	- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)


 		Whisper of Gilt In Extra Dimension Skin Finish 
 

 		NW 20 Pro Longwear concealer 	
 		Soft Brown eyeshadow 
 
  	- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)


 		Grey Friday lipstick 	
 		Firm Form lipstick 	
 		Black lip mix 
 
  	- Your three favorite MAC skin care products (preferably released in 2012)


 		Charged Water Moisture eye cream


----------



## Judy Blue (Jan 9, 2013)

*- Your three favorite MAC lip products (includes l/s, l/g and l/l)*



 		Moxie, perfect bright reddish fuschia! Also perfect matte which not dries my lips and wears for hours! 	
 		Pure Zen: My favourite nude up to date! 	
 		Flamingo: I was not able to get it because when I got to a counter it was sold out  I am really looking forward for it to being repromoted. It lightens up the face! 
 
*- Your three favorite MAC eye products (includes regular e/s, MES, EDES, e/l)*



 		Moth Brown: This is such an unique shade, not brown at all! I left it in the UK but I remember it as kind of silver with purple duotone 
 
  	I dont think I bought any other released in 2012...

*- Your three favorite MAC cheek products (includes powder and creme blushes)*
*x*
*- Your three favorite MAC face products (includes foundations, powders, and primers)*
*x*
*- Your three favorite MAC mineralize products (includes MSF and MES)*
*x*
*- Your three favorite MAC tools (brushes, applicators, accessories)*
*x*
*- Your three most used MAC products in 2012 (doesn't need to be released in 2012)*



 *Antiqued eyeshadow* 
 *Ruby Woo lipstick* 
 *Pattiserie lipstick* 
 
*- Your three most unusual MAC products released in 2012 (any category)*



 *Powder to the people, very weird product which seemed to be everything but practical and easy to use.* 
 *Smoke and liner shadesticks (where they called like this???) Also very weird color combinations*. 
 

*- Your three favorite MAC skin care products (preferably released in 2012)*

  	x

  	My list is so sad, it sucks to be a student, I never have money for my addiction


----------

